# BW Fishbites @ Wal-Mart



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Better late than never I saw BW Fishbites at the College Drive Wally World for $6.97. Are the spot on their way out? I did not have much luck in Lynnhaven over the weekend.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

But only BW? None of the others?


----------



## fishfeeder2 (Sep 27, 2005)

This past weekend I was at LIP and the spot were still there. Most were small to medium with an occasional big boy but my daughter and I caught all we wanted.


----------



## BlueBites (Jun 22, 2005)

I wish the Walmart store in Fair Lakes had fishbites...

I just checked today and they didn't have any (or sold out).

Anyone else found BWFB in other Walmart stores?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Heard the Walmart at red mill had them. went this mourning to buy some and they where sold out also. Clerk said they are expecting more soon.


Robert


----------



## COBESLAYER (Sep 25, 2005)

*bwfb*

bluebites,
check wallmart in manassas,dicks in manassas have bwfb


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Are the spot on their way out? 

In my opinion they never really showed up


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Near as I can figure, we missed them.  Can anyone hold out any hope?


----------

